# Casper mike



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

interested in your perspective on the dual death at you local area. Blind corner and mother and child hit by 22 year old boarder. So far the boarder and child are dead, mother in critical condition.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*note*

Not trying to be terse, just wondering how this could happen. Is this a known roller where people go flying? Is it just an idiot that was going to fast for his ability with horrific consequences. Sorry, baby started crying and I was cut short while trying to write out my questions.

Thanks,


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Everyone should take onehting away from this tradegy -Know the code- the life you save could be your own if you practice it. I have been preaching it to a cocky 8 year old daily for the past week, even took him home early one morning after repeatedly failing to look uphill coming out from one of his beloved tree trails. Lest anyone has forgotten, or never heard seen it----


*National Ski Patrol Responsibility Code* 

Always stay in control, and be able to stop or avoid other people or objects.
People ahead of you have the right of way. It is your responsibility to avoid them.
You must not stop where you obstruct a trail, or are not visible from above.
Whenever starting downhill or merging into a trail, look uphill and yield to others.
Always use devices to help prevent runaway equipment.
Observe all posted signs and warnings. Keep off closed trails and out of closed areas.
Prior to using any lift, you must have the knowledge and ability to load, ride and unload safely.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Very sad. Lots of comments over on TGR about the responsibilities of uphill skiers and people in blind spots, not that this was necessarily a blind spot, but some have suggested it. Be aware, have a spotter, watch your kids, and hope your number doesn't get called sooner than later. 

Vibes for the families.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Part of why I asked Mike. He would know the spot this happened. I teach my kids not to stop in a blind spot, but can't fathom how I would respond to my wife and my five year old not coming home from a day of skiing. It really is a sad thing.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Try skiing Arizona, where most of the people are flat landers and have no idea about the code! Very tragic. Also, helmets! They don't help in all situations but a good idea. Not that I am implying the lack of any in this situation.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

My good buddy was actually the boarders riding partner.. Craig was well known to my friends, I didn't have chance to meet him, Casper is different than any ski hill I have been two.. its not just one person who made mistake all did and all unfortunately paid a high price.. hogaDon is park at top and ski down into hole, dreadknot is pretty much the only expert run where you can straightline without the people stoped everywhere...understanding the circumstances hogaDon is place where time is split in thirds .1/3 ski,1/3 waiting in line.1/3 time on lift... and its fairly crowded with east coast conditions. Sounded like it was just a bad call by both parties, sounded like it was right under lift and its a blind roller off the side of the run. You can see the entire way down the actual run. I wouldn't be giving her on a day that's crowded because of that reason alone people don't always make best desicion so you gotta watch for them...mother passed away as well. Sad day indeed. Respect can go along ways


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Sorry*

Sorry that this touched you personally. I knew it had to be a small enough resort that you would have some insight.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

*You must not stop where you obstruct a trail, or are not visible from above.

*Good bit of advice there. But unfortunately, this is a fact of the slopes that people will be stopped where they can't be seen, until it's too late. Got to choose where it's appropriate to go fast; make your own judgment there. That's where the people ahead of you have the right of way thing, comes in, even if you can't see them. 

This is a very tragic accident.


----------

